# Fatty, Mac & Cheese



## Blues1 (Apr 25, 2020)

First attempt at this


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 25, 2020)

Looks like a good start to me. I'll be waiting for the final results

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

Yep you got the prep nailed. Can we have some details?


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 25, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Yep you got the prep nailed. Can we have some details?


You betcha. Will follow up when done


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 25, 2020)

First attempt at the fatty or the mac & cheese?


----------



## shoebe (Apr 25, 2020)

Looks great bet it was tasty


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 25, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> First attempt at the fatty or the mac & cheese?


Yep, first attempt


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Here it is. Really good, we'll be having for supper tomorrow night too.
Used Jeff's recipe for the mac n cheese minus the pulled pork. Kept the fatty simple, started with peppers, onions, sour cream in the center. Seasoned ground beef wrapped in bacon weave. May jazz it up a bit next time.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice looks great


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 25, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice looks great


Thx Jake


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 25, 2020)

Love me a good fatty! Gonna make one tomorrow. Looks good.
Are you feeding an army with that much mac&cheese?


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 25, 2020)

I know. I though the same thing as I was preparing it. Split into 2 pans and made each  a little different. Gonna vacuum freeze the rest for a rainy day.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice piece of work, well done! RAY


----------



## campfire218 (Apr 26, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> I know. I though the same thing as I was preparing it. Split into 2 pans and made each  a little different. Gonna vacuum freeze the rest for a rainy day.


Could always make a mac and cheese fatty with the leftovers.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 26, 2020)

campfire218 said:


> Could always make a mac and cheese fatty with the leftovers.


Great idea!! Looks killer


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 27, 2020)

Hell yeah man that looks great! Nailed it! I agree with the others...mac and cheese fatty with the leftovers.


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 27, 2020)

First attempts are always a little nerve wracking - but I bet you do this again.  It looks great!


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you! Definitely gonna do again. First time, it was OK. Always looking to improve.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 27, 2020)

Great job!!!!!


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 29, 2020)

Great color on your finish picture.  Love a good Mac & Cheese.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 30, 2020)

Guess I missed this one too . That all looks great . Nice work .


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 30, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Guess I missed this one too . That all looks great . Nice work .


Thanks Chopsaw!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 1, 2020)

Sorry Steve I thought I did a post to this...added a like and forgot to post.

Looks fantastic though.

I would eat 2 plates of that.

Big Like!

Congrats on the ride....

John


----------

